# Inalisan mo 'ko ng tubig.



## AskLang

_*Gosh, inalisan mo ko ng tubig.*_

Hello again guys,

Paano mo ito sasabihin sa Ingles? Biglang pinatay ang main valve ng tubig habang may ginagawa ka pa sa lababo.

Salamat po ng marami sa inyong mga opinyon.


----------



## DotterKat

You  (_*shut off the water / turned the water off)*_ while I was doing something on the sink.


----------



## AskLang

Is there any as concise as the given sentence, like (perhaps) *You deprived me of water *but more colloquial?

Thanks.


----------



## jandallo

Maybe "You cut off my water" could work.


----------



## AskLang

jandallo said:


> Maybe "You cut off my water" could work.


 
Would *You cut me off of water *be correct too?

Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

jandallo said:


> Maybe "You cut off my water" could work.



This would work in a highly contextual sense, that is, wherein the interlocutors know exactly what is being discussed.  It is ambiguous as a single, stand-alone sentence.



AskLang said:


> Would *You cut me off of water *be correct too?



No, this is not correct.


----------



## AskLang

AskLang said:


> _*Gosh, inalisan mo ko ng tubig.*_


 
@ DotterKat. This is the sentence I would like to have a transalation for.


----------



## DotterKat

In a situation wherein the interlocutors know exactly what is happening, you can say:

*Gosh, you cut off / shut off the water.*

However, going back to your very first post in which you described a situation in which the water was shut off while someone was working on the sink, a bit more clarity may be needed:

*Gosh, you cut off / shut off the water while I was still working on the sink / doing something on the sink.
*
After all, "Gosh, you cut off / shut off the water" could mean anything (you were hosing down the car or watering the garden, dousing out a flame, etc. and somebody suddenly shut off the water).


----------

